

DNS inventor Paul Mockapetris will speak at dotScale in Paris on May 19th - sylvinus
http://dotscale.eu/?pm

======
pgerlach
I went to this conference last year and it was a blast, great speakers - folks
from Heroku, Wordpress, Hadoop, ... people who obviously know how to scale :)
- great people, and such a great venue !

